# When you thought you heard everything



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

I took my sons and a friend Whitefishing last night. We were next to a nice guy and his teenage son. Just before dark the guys gets a call from his wife and she's not happy. Apparently his son and brother decided to shoot tampons out of his father's crossbow. Not sure what model or brand but the boy got picked on by my buddy who was next to them. I think stringtracker and having a poor bloodtrail were mentioned. My friend said the nerf type are cheaper. Just thought I'd share the lighter moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

pretty funny stuff, leave it to the boys!.. You think at some point one of them said, " Hey ,I got an idea"


----------

